# So, Punk ? Are Ya Ready?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Those of us who spend our time dispensing free advice on the internet for no other reasons than altruism and self-importance are called upon to interact with all kinds of lifters – from the adamantly natural to the blatantly assisted.If you, like many others, are uncomfortably on the fence, how do you know when you???re [...]

*Read More...*


----------

